
Born under a bad sign - onuralp
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2010/09/13/born-under-a-bad-sign/
======
stannous50
Perhaps the greatest song of all time: (William Bell, Born under a Bad Sign)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVQv2HIQk5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVQv2HIQk5g)

------
reddit_clone
I got reminded of the Soprano's theme song. One of the very few I don't skip
even when binge watching.

